# R15 vs Showtime Freeview



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

Try this folks
Those who DO NOT subscribe to Showtime go to the Showtime channels. It's a freeview week-end. Try & record a program with your R15!!! Nice huh?
I called Direct & they said the R15 works like that. It will not record it because you DO NOT normally pay for it. WTF! So I reset it & it shows it will record but Direct told me it probably won't work. AND on top of that this R15 is sooo slow that my entire guide after 4 hours show "No info available" This R15 usually does not fill my guide in for about 2+ days! Nice now I can't even use that. I'm trying to be patient but Direct is turning out JUNK! First the D10's, now this.
Direct is turning into a joke.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

OMG. Common, "Free view" means "free view", not "free record". WTF are you slackers thinking????

Amazing! Simply a new low on DTV's part.

Any of you R15 defenders care to comment?

Oh, and remember, this is DTV's most advanced DVR.

Opps, sorry, just fell off my chair laughing.
*
EDIT: To be fair. Can any DTivo user that doesn't get Showtime try to record a show? I do get Showtime to I can't try it, but, we should make sure under a DTivo you can record channels you get on a free weekend before we make fun of the R15.* Wait, what did I just say? Maybe I need to check my meds. :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On my HDVR2, yup.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, my other DVR a Directivo always works.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess free "view" means just that.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

01ds650 said:


> Try this folks
> Those who DO NOT subscribe to Showtime go to the Showtime channels. It's a freeview week-end. Try & record a program with your R15!!! Nice huh?


I've noticed the same problem. 

When I was using my UTV unit, I could always record programs from (TMC, MAX, HBO, SHO, etc.) whenever there was a free weekend.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

OK Wolf, I'll bite. That sucks!! I don't see it as a R15 design flaw though (it's these rose colored glasses) I say it works just as *DTV* carefully designed it. A stupid decision on their part that won't win any kudos from me.

Did you try a manual recording per chance?


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> OMG. Common, "Free view" means "free view", not "free record". WTF are you slackers thinking????
> 
> Amazing! Simply a new low on DTV's part.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere else that it also only retains a PPV for 24 hours before erasing it. Has anyone else tested this? The show in question was one of those ultimate fighting things but I wonder if the same is true for a movie?


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Fun....ah well....likeo thers have said, FREE VIEW not FREE RECORD. My UltimateTV works fine....


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

John Duncan Yoyo said:


> I read somewhere else that it also only retains a PPV for 24 hours before erasing it. Has anyone else tested this? The show in question was one of those ultimate fighting things but I wonder if the same is true for a movie?


I ordered Survivor Series from WWE online to have it go to all my receivers. On my R15 after it recorded, it says "Expires 12/31". That is the only PPV that I have recorded on the R15 at this time.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

Does this happen if you hit "keep"


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

To be fair, as I understand it, the R15 doesn't charge you for PPV until you watch it (or at least start watching it), whereas with the DTiVos you have to buy it in order to record it. So you could in theory setup an autorecord find to catch new PPVs somehow and be about as close as it comes to on-demand short of cable.

Ah, but I just re-read the above. If you order it online, you've already paid for it. That would totally suck if it "expired" before you got a chance to watch it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well based on this does it stop people who are paying for it from recording it? I was gone the end of last week and the weekend so I didn't get to mess with the R15 or read the forums.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I recorded off Showtime and yes, I pay for it so it's based on ( I'm assuming) the channels you receive. Not what I'd call a smart marketing move but hey they make way more than I do.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I recorded off Showtime and yes, I pay for it so it's based on ( I'm assuming) the channels you receive. Not what I'd call a smart marketing move but hey they make way more than I do.


I dunno, guess I just don't see it as a big deal. Guess it would make more sense if people could schedule a show they haven't seen to record then try and hook them. Oh well, looks like we are seeing the future, wonder if they are using the broadcast flags to do it or if it's something special in the DVR.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't have a problem with it either. Most of the time (which I do have a problem with) they run big banners during the movie advertising the "free weekend, call blah blah blah to subscribe". I already subscribe, you're messing up my movie!

(Are we not the pickiest?)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 and ISWIZ, I wouldn't expect you to have a problem with anything DTV does or the R15 doesn't do. :eek2: 

But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Kanyon71 and ISWIZ, I wouldn't expect you to have a problem with anything DTV does or the R15 doesn't do. :eek2:
> 
> But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra.


And here I thought you'd left the "Darkside" Wolf.:lol:

I only speak from my experience with the R15, all is going well. Would I like to see changes, yep on it and about every other piece of electronics and software I've ever touched. I'm just a bit less vocal and more forgiving about it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Kanyon71 and ISWIZ, I wouldn't expect you to have a problem with anything DTV does or the R15 doesn't do. :eek2:
> 
> But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra.


Ok so it's ok for Tivo to tell my DVR to delete things when it wants? Oh and if you bothered to actually read what I said I did state it would make more sense to let them record it to hook them on shows and get them to sign up.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I don't have a problem with it either. Most of the time (which I do have a problem with) they run big banners during the movie advertising the "free weekend, call blah blah blah to subscribe". I already subscribe, you're messing up my movie!
> 
> (Are we not the pickiest?)


Yes the stupid banners really annoy me. I already pay for the channel get rid of the stupid stuff asking me to subscribe.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

"Hey, just dump DISH, get DTV and a REAL TIVO. No waiting, no troubles. And then you can also hack your Dtivo and add more space, network it and pull shows via your home network directly to your PC and burn them to DVD. But then again, some day Dish users might be able to do the same. Just keep holding your breath!"

"But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra."

I wonder who both the above quotes came from?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> "Hey, just dump DISH, get DTV and a REAL TIVO. No waiting, no troubles. And then you can also hack your Dtivo and add more space, network it and pull shows via your home network directly to your PC and burn them to DVD. But then again, some day Dish users might be able to do the same. Just keep holding your breath!"
> 
> "But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra."
> 
> I wonder who both the above quotes came from?


Wow ISWIZ, I must really be impressing you or really be bothering you for you to take the time to lookup a quote of mine from 03-11-04. It even took me awhile to find that one. 

But in the end, I stand by that recommendation.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

"But don't try to make, or expect others follow your mantra.":love1:


----------

